# NO!! to Airport in Wildlife Refuge



## Ezra Fyre (Sep 26, 2018)

(apologies in advance to the moderators - bad with the news links thing)

Louisiana state is apparently in agreement to put an airport in a key Wildlife Refuge _ Grr!!!_ ::rules::

Share! Protest! Tell friends and family that would care! I think this asinine idea should run into a giant wall of NO!! & Whatever idiots backed the idea - should lose their jobs!

This post is my attempt to raise awarenesses, before this idiotic idea gets rolling. Here's the article (again, sorry mods)

:::::Link:::::
https://www.nola.com/environment/index.ssf/2018/09/airport_in_a_wildlife_refuge_s.html


----------

